# Rip T.c 12/04/02 - 19/08/07



## Raina (Jul 8, 2007)

T.C Died on August 19th just 5 yrs 4 months
He was a happy healthy cat and we didnt even know it was going to happen
The vets said he died of either heart attack/stroke or a brain hemorrhage

R.I.P. T.C
Click Please
the first pic and vid were taken the day before he died

_____________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Raina (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ok goddammit i shouldnt have watched that video!!! now am sat in the computer room at uni sobbin n ppl are staring at me

poor little cat R.I.P sweetheart
sorry for your loss

Cat x


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Awwww thats video  (love the song btw, can't beet michelle branch)


Sorry for your loss,


----------



## michellexx (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwww so sorry


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

awwwww R.I.P


----------



## Skeets (Sep 2, 2007)

Still crying my eyes out after watching the video. So sorry. RIP little kitty.


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Aww R.I.P Tc, I had a cat called Tc that got hit by a car as a kitten.

Sorry for your loss
*


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, he was obviously loved very much !!!

He was an adorable cat and looks so friendly in the video,

R.I.P. Little Man


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry - he looked beautiful.


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

omg thats so sad he looked like a lovely healthy cat.
Sorry for your loss


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Awww im so sorry for ur loss bless him he looks gorgeous.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## reptiles! (Sep 27, 2007)

Me and My sister both cried our eyes out watching that veideo, such a beautiful cat!


----------

